# 26" federgabel mit 24" Laufrädern V-brake Adapter - Ich geh am Stock...



## wintermute (2. November 2015)

Hallo,

heute Geschichten aus der Serie "Warum selber Schrauben aufs Gemüt schlägt..."


Ausgangspunkt:
Die Freundin (9 Jahre) meines Kleinen hat (unter anderem durch meine Agitation, nach islabike 16" und Mosquito 20") ein Kania 24".
Super Bike im Grossen und Ganzen.
Seit einiger Zeit fährt sie gerne mit uns mit im Wald ud hat immer mehr Spass daran. Sie ist fahrtechnisch etwas zurückhaltend, aber wird immer besser. Sie hat aber so eine Art Semislicks drauf  und noch eine Starrgabel dran. Ich in meiner jugendlichen Naivität sage so zu den Eltern, dass man doch "vernünftige" Reifen und eine Federgabel dranschrauben könnte, und dass so der Spass und das Einsatzspektrum vergrössert werden könnte. Nachteile wie erhöhtes Gewicht und grösserer Rollwiderstand habe ich natürlich nicht verschwiegen. Und dann kam so "Mach mal." 
Federgabel und Kleinteile habe ich aus meiner Teilekiste offeriert. Also waren nur dicke Reifen und die V-Brake Adpater für die Eltern zu kaufen.

Die Federgabel sollte eine FOX RL-100 aus meinem kaputten Scott Strike Pro werden (100 mm Federweg)
Der V-Brake Adapter, sollte der von elevn werden (hier: http://elevnracing.com/products/brake-adaptators/)
Als Reifen hatte ich die irre Idess, den Fat Albert 24" zu nehmen, habe aber in weiser Voraussicht noch den Rocket Ron zusaetzlich besorgt.

Der Tag des Umbaus:
So, am Samstag sollte es so weit sein. Ich dachte so, dass nach c.a. 3 Stunden die Sache über die Bühne gegangen sein sollte. Als schlimmstes hatte ich mit vorgestellt, die Gabel aus und die neue Gabel einzubauen. Die Adpatergeschichte lief unter "geht ganz schnell". Nunja, Pläne sind dazu da, schiefzugehen...

Der Gabeltausch war ganz schnell erledigt. hatte ich schon x-mal gemacht. Dann hiess es Adpater ranschrauben: Ich schau den Adpater an, der Adapter grinst ganz fiess zurück. Da haben sich doch glatt die Gewindegrössen geaendert! Das Gewinde für die V-Brake inserts in der Fox war kleiner, als das Gewinde der Adpater. Ich dachte das kann doch nicht war sein...
Aufs Bike geschwungen und ein paar Geschäft abgefahren, aber in keinem Bikegeschaeft gab es passende Schrauben. Ok, also die Adapter mit vorhandenen V-Brake Inserts festgeschraubt und die überstehenden Stifte (wo normalerweise die V-brake aufgeschraubt wird) abgeflext, Feinmechanik ahoi... 

Zum Befestigen der V-Brake konnte ich glücklicherweise die Inserts aus der Kania Starrgabel nehmen, die haben schon den grösseren Durchmesser.

Das waren schon 5 Jahr meines Lbenes, aber da dachte ich noch, dass ich gewonnen hatte 

Aber! nun wollte ich die Bremsen anschrauben und was jetzt?! Die Bremse stösst mit dem Langloch, wo die Bremsschuhe befestigt werden gegen den Adapter, das kann doch im Leben nicht funktionieren!
(Adapter andersrum montieren geht leider auch nicht, da der Stift, der das Verdrehen verhindert nur auf der "falschen" Seite herausschaut)

Das war der Moment, wo ich alles hinschmeissen wollte,
Aber ich hatte zum Glück noch einen Satz KCNC V-Brakes da, die aufgrund ihrer Bauform dieses Problem nicht haben. Die Dinger sind leicht aber so beschissen einzubauen und Einzustellen, dass ist ein wahrer Graus. (Das war auch der Grund, warum die Dinger nicht schon längst am Mosquito meines Kleinen dran sind)

Aber letztendlich hab ich es hinbekommen, Zur Stabilität gab es noch einen Carbon- Brake Booster aus meiner Teilekiste dran.

Die "Fat Albert" haben dann leider auch nicht gepasst. Hinten schleiffen sie am Rahmen, aber die sahen so extrem gut aus in dem Bike (fast wie ein kleine Fatbike). Natürlich hatte ich zuerst vorne gewechselt, so dass ich alle Beide wieder zurücktauschen musste .Aber egal, die Rocket Ron haben letztendlich gepasst.

(Ich bin jetzt fast am Überlegen, noch Scheibenbramsen an das Bike zu bauen. Ich habe noch Scheibenbremsnaben da, und gut funktionierende XT-Scheibenbramsen, aber die benötigte Speichenlänge ist halt immer so eine Geschichte, und ich müsste es auch selber einspeichen. hm...)
Haette ich die richtige Speichen da gehabt wäre ich mit selbst einspeichen wohl nicht unbedingt länger am umbau dran gewesen... 
Und dann liegt noch eine 9-Fach Kasette plus Schalthebel herum, die rufen mir auch noch "Bau mich ein!" zu. Aber noch bin ich stark... 

ABER: Gestern eine kleine Tour gemacht und die Fox Gabel funkioniert mit wenig Druck viel viel besser als gedacht, Durch den wenigen Druck sackt sie soweit ein, dass etwa 80 mm Federweg übrigbleiben und wenn es holprig wird, dann wird der restliche Federweg auch ziemlich gut genutzt.
Also abgesehen vom Horrorumbau bin ich letztendlich mit der Funktion sehr zufrieden.
Ja, ich weiss, dass durch die hochbauende gabel die Geometrie leidet, aber für bergab ist es doch super, wenn es vor etwas höher baut. 

Zum Schluss noch die Frage: Was hab ich falsch gemacht? Das kann doch eigentlich nicht so kmpliziert sein. Aber wahrscheinlich sind die verwendeten Adpater nicht für den vorgenommenen Umbau gedacht.

Danke fürs Lesen ;-)

Thomas

Hier noch ein Bild vom umbau (Handybild):




Und von der Tour gestern, Pausenbild:


----------



## kc85 (2. November 2015)

Die Operette mit den Bremsadaptern kommt mir bekannt vor.

Hatte ich ähnlich an der 26''-Gabel am 24''-Haibike meiner Großen.

Ich hatte einen Satz Adapter aus China von EIOSIX verwendet, der aber ausdrücklich nur für den Umbau von z.B. 16'' auf 18'' geeignet ist. Also von kleinen auf größere Räder. Egal - erst mal bestellt den Kram, ohne groß drüber nachzudenken.

Der Adapter ist entsprechend auch flach und ohne Stufe ausgeführt. Als ich die Dinger dann, quasi auf dem Kopf montiert, am Rad meiner Tochter verbaut hatte, traf mich auch blitzartig die Erkenntnis, dass das so herum nicht funktioniert, weil auch da die Aufnahme mit Langloch für den Bremsbelag gegen den Adapter stößt. Shit.

Zum Glück waren im Set gleich 4 Adapter. 2 wurden kurzerhand mittig durchgesägt, jeweils ein Loch für die Aufnahme der Bremsfeder wurde im abgesägten Adapter mit einem 3mm-Gewinde versehen und beide Adapterhälften wurden verschraubt. Zusätzlich und eigentlich hauptsächlich wurden die Adapter gegen das Innengewinde des Catisockels miteinander verschraubt. Fertig war mein gestufter Bremssockeladapter.

Letztlich auch so eine "15-Minuten-Sache" die ein extra Stündchen grübeln und basteln gekostet hat.

Das Ergebnis funktioniert aber absolut problemlos. Und nur darauf kommt's ja eigentlich an.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintermute (2. November 2015)

Hoi,

na wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzige... 

Aber was ich mich frage: ich habe bisher immer nur gelesen: ...Ja Adapter dran und dann kann die 26" Federgabel mit 24" Rädern gefahren werden, geht super...

Haben die alle Glück gehabt mit den Adaptern???

Wie gesagt dank dieser zum Glück noch vorhandenen KCNC Bremse ging es letztendlich noch gut aus, aber ohne haette ich ziemlich dumm dagestanden...

Und die Gewinde hatten bei Dir alle die gleich Grösse? Ich hatte noch nie davon gelesen, dass sich die gewindegrössen bei den V-Brake inserts geaendert haben, das war ja auch so ein Tiefschlag...
Vor allem weil es doch üblich zu sein scheint alte Gabeln an Kinderbkes zu schrauebn, da muss doch schon früher jemand "reingefallen" sein...

Gibt es Empfehlungen für Adpater die wirklich (also ich meine selbst eingebaut und noch verfügbar) ohne Gebastel passen und empfohlen werden können?

Thomas

P.S. Das die Gabel so gut funktioniert entschaedigt mich etwas, aber nur etwas


----------



## kc85 (2. November 2015)

Waren bei mir alle 10mm-Gewinde. Das passte Problemlos.

Bei den Elevn-Teilen (hatte ich mir auch schon mal angesehen) geht die Stufe schlichtweg in die falsche Richtung, wenn man die V-Brake nach unten versetzen will. Erkennbar ist das an der Position des Stiftes.

Mal zum Vergleich:







Die hier sollten problemlos funktionieren (Stift in der anderen Richtung):






Im Prinzip sind die Elevn-Teile damit 100% gleich (dys)funktional mit den flachen Adaptern, die ich verwendet habe. 

Das waren die hier:






kc85


----------



## wintermute (2. November 2015)

Hoi,

ja, wenn man mal ins Desaster reingelaufen ist weiss man worauf man achten muss. jetzt weiss ich es auch 
Die in der Mitte wäre die richtigen (wie ich jetzt weiss). Gibt es die Dinger noch irgendwo?

Wegen des Gewindes, ja, in der Federgabel sind es noch M8 Gewinde, Da hatte ich quasi 2 mal Pech.

Thomas

P.S. Aber immerhin sind die Chinadinger schön bunt


----------



## Fisch123 (2. November 2015)

wintermute schrieb:


> Hoi,
> 
> ja, wenn man mal ins Desaster reingelaufen ist weiss man worauf man achten muss. jetzt weiss ich es auch
> Die in der Mitte wäre die richtigen (wie ich jetzt weiss). Gibt es die Dinger noch irgendwo?
> ...


Die Teile in der mitte sind bei SINZ  zu bekommen. Sumasumarum mit Versand knapp 30€


----------



## wintermute (2. November 2015)

Hoi Fisch123;

hm, sicher?
Eine schnelle Suche nach SINZ ergab "nur" solche Dinger:

http://www.2rtv.de/epages/17180844.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/17180844/Products/SINZPOSTEX01

und die sehen verdaechtig nach den elevn Dingern aus, die nicht so richtig funktionieren...

Hast Du andere Quellen?

Thomas


----------



## kc85 (2. November 2015)

Im schlimmsten Falle setze ich mal meinen Schwiegervater drauf an. Der bedient u.A. eine Fräßmaschine.

kc85


----------



## Fisch123 (2. November 2015)

Nein hab ich nicht, hab die Dinger aber auch schon am Hinterrad benutzt. Um im 26er ein 24er Rad zu fahren.


----------



## siq (3. November 2015)

alternativ hätte es auch noch relativ anständige 24" Federgabeln gegeben
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/f1rst-air-24-mtb-federgabel-schwarz-51499/wg_id-8205


----------



## kc85 (3. November 2015)

Wenn man eine 26''-Gabel aus der Teilekiste verbauen möchte, nicht wirklich eine Alternative.

Schon gar nicht preislich.

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschool559 (28. Januar 2016)

Hallo, kc85! Wo gab es denn die EIOSIX Adapter? Danke im voraus


----------



## kc85 (28. Januar 2016)

aliexpress.com

kc85


----------



## oldschool559 (29. Januar 2016)

Danke! Das hatte ich schon gefunden und dann gezögert ... 
Danke noch einmal!


----------



## Russkraft (24. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand noch solche Adapter übrig? Ich wurde die gerne kaufen, damit die Lieferungswartezeit minimieren.










MfG


----------



## ilron (30. Mai 2018)

Hab jetzt eine alte SID SL auf das Rad meines Sohnes gebaut.
700g weniger Gewicht, doppelter Federweg & super cool


----------



## Linipupini (30. Mai 2018)

ilron schrieb:


> Hab jetzt eine alte SID SL auf das Rad meines Sohnes gebaut.
> 700g weniger Gewicht, doppelter Federweg & super cool


sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

